# Using herbed cheese (Alouette?) in cooking -recipe request



## velochic (May 7, 2005)

My hubby loves herbed cheese spread for breakfast. In the US I think I remember it as going by the name brand "Alouette". I'd love to surprise him and make some dinner dishes that used this. I will cross-post this is the chicken forum because I think it's delicate flavor might best go with chicken, but anything would be great. Eggs seem like a nice pairing, too.


----------



## luvs (May 7, 2005)

well, i make cream cheese eggs, and cream cheese is like a spread. same consistency, i mean. i just mix up eggs, milk, garlic powder, and black pepper as for regular scrambled eggs, then drop in little cubes of the cream cheese. it melts nicely. so i don't see why this wouldn't work with herbed cheese spread.

as for chicken, same thing. there is a recipe on here for cream cheese-stuffed chicken breasts, so i figure you could sub the spread for the cream cheese.


----------



## ironchef (May 7, 2005)

Just substitute the blue cheese with your hubby's cheese of choice. You'll most likely have to slice the cheese and use a higher quantity, since it will have a different consistency than blue and not as strong a flavor.
 
** 
*Pan Roasted Pork Tenderloin with a Maytag Blue Cheese and Olive Tapenade Stuffing, and Honey-Dijon Pan Gravy* 

*Yield: Serves 6-8*
*Ingredients:*

3-4 lbs. Pork Tenderloin 
1 c. Olive Tapenade 
1/2 c. Maytag Blue Cheese (or whatever blue cheese you can get) 
1/4 c. fresh Thyme 
1/2 c. Flour 
1 c. Dry white wine 
1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp. Dijon Mustard 
2-3 Tbsp. Honey 
3 Tbsp. Flat Leaf Parsley, finely Chopped 
3 Shallots, finely chopped 
4 Tbsp. Canola Oil 
4 Tbsp. cold, Unsalted Butter 
Kosher salt 
Fresh cracked pepper 
Butcher's string or Toothpicks 

*Method:* 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Butterfly the Pork Tenderloin and using a Meat mallet or heavy saucepan, evenly pound out the tenderloin into a rectangle about 1/4"-1/2" thickness. Season the side of the meat you are going to stuff with salt and pepper. Spread the tapenade so that it covers 3/4 of the surface of the meat. Sprinkle the blue cheese and thyme over the tapenade mixture. Starting from the side with the stuffing, roll the meat fairly tightly, but try not to squeeze out the stuffing. Using string or toothpicks, secure the outer layer of the meat. Heat about 2-3 Tbsp. of Canola oil in a heavy-duty saute pan on high until smoking. Lightly season the outside of the tenderloin with salt, and lightly dredge the meat in the flour, shaking off any excess flour. Pan sear meat until golden brown on all sides. Drain off excess oil, and roast in oven for approx 18-20 minutes or a 160 degree internal temperature is achieved. Remove tenderlion from pan to rest for 3-4 minutes, and return the pan to the stove. Add 1 Tbsp. of new oil and saute the shallots on med. high until lightly golden brown, about 1-2 minutes. Deglaze pan with the white wine, and using a wooden spoon, scrape off all the caramelization from the pan. Reduce the wine by half until approx. 1/2 cup. Stir in the mustard and honey, and then off the heat, whisk in the butter until emulsified. Add the parsley and season to taste with salt and keep warm. Carefully remove the string or toothpicks, and carefully slice the tenderloin into 1" medallions. Serve with the sauce poured over the top of the tenderloin, and serve with your desired starch. 

*You probably noticed I did not supply a recipe for the Olive Tapenade, simply because it's much easier to buy a prepared one. You can make it yourself but it's extremely time consumming as you would have to pit a lot of Nicoise, Kalamatta, etc. olives.


----------



## HanArt (May 7, 2005)

Are you talking about Boursin? I make my own and usually just serve it with crackers. Here's the recipe and a wicked potato dish. Don't even think about the calories! 

*Boursin Cheese*

8 oz. cream cheese, softened
½ stick butter, softened
½ teaspoon garlic, mashed & finely minced
1 teaspoon oregano, chopped (I prefer dried oregano, so I use less)
2 teaspoons chives, chopped
2 tablespoons basil, chopped
1-2 teaspoons thyme, chopped
½ teaspoon dill
2 teaspoons parsley, chopped
coarse salt and fresh ground pepper to taste


BEAT cheese and butter together. Add garlic, mixing well. Add finely chopped herbs, salt and pepper.

CHILL slightly and form into ball or log. Wrap tightly in plastic wrap. Refrigerate or freeze. Serve with crackers.
______________________________________________

*Potato Gratin with Boursin*

2 cups heavy cream
4 - 6 ounces Boursin
3 pounds small red potatoes, thinly sliced
salt & pepper

Butter a 9x13 inch baking dish.

In saucepan melt Boursin cheese with the cream.

Layer half the potatoes in the baking dish, salt & pepper, pour half of the cheese mixture over, then repeat layers.

Bake 1 hour at 400°F.


----------



## velochic (May 7, 2005)

Thanks guys!!

I don't remember Boursin.  Maybe... I just don't remember this brand name.

All of the recipes look delicious, though.  I'll let you know how they turn out.  Gotta get back to bed before I wake everyone.  Thanks again!!


----------



## HanArt (May 7, 2005)

velochic said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!!
> 
> I don't remember Boursin. Maybe... I just don't remember this brand name.


 
Here's more info on Alouette and Boursin ... http://www.foodsubs.com/Chefresh.html


----------



## PolishedTopaz (May 8, 2005)

Add it to cooked pasta, serve with chicken or fish. 

Look for 'Saga blue' [cross between bleu and brie] remove rind, add to cooked pasta serve with beef.

Alluett[sp?] and boursin are basically the same thing use them interchangably.


----------



## middie (May 8, 2005)

put some in your mashed potatoes and let it melt in.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 9, 2005)

Form a square of the cheese, dip in egg then breadcrumbs, deep fry until golden.  Serve on a salad of baby greens with a port wine vinaigrette.


----------



## Spice1133 (May 9, 2005)

ironchef and HanArt your recipes have me drooling. Thank you both for posting them.


----------



## velochic (May 14, 2005)

I used it to make a stuffed chicken breast. I filled it with a very, very small amount of this cheese spread, a generous amount of spinach, sauteed garlic and toasted pine nuts. I pan fried it a bit then finished it off in the oven and served it in an alfredo sauce with steamed asparagus spears for garnish. He loved it. Yippee!!

The hardest part was finding green aspargus. Argh! What a feat THAT was!!!!!


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

Velochic - 
Around here all asparagus is green, with about 5% being white. And, the white costs almost double because it is a "specialty" food!


----------



## marmalady (May 17, 2005)

Alouette and Boursin are very similar, and you can use them the same ways.


Melt a little in a small saucepan to serve as a sauce over steak or chicken

Use as a 'sandwich spread'; we used to make sandwiches using thick pita bread that had tomato sauce brushed on it, then heated in the oven; split in half, spread the boursin cheese on it, add some sliced grilled chicken breast, lettuce, tomato - great sandwich!


----------



## HanArt (May 18, 2005)

*Removing link*



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> Velochic -
> Around here all asparagus is green, with about 5% being white. And, the white costs almost double because it is a "specialty" food!


 
I've heard the white stuff is pretty flavorless.

I think it's only "specialty" because it looks so suggestive.


----------

